# A homesteader's farm for sale in the Texas Hill Country



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

And it's not even on the market yet! 

We are cleaning/organizing/repairing/etc. Next week it should go on the market. We are moving to East Texas!!

10 acres with a 4 year old fence in excellent shape. We have goats and they have never gotten out! 

Double wide mobile home (3/2) with a huge deck on two sides. 

Large barn with fenced barnyard.

Large organic high fenced gardens full of vegetables. 

Fruit trees and 2 yr old asparagus plants. 

75'X150' fenced area where we have planted sorghum/sudan and alfalfa. 

Large dog or pig pen. 

We are out in the country surrounded mostly by large acreage north west of the tiny town of Harper, TX. $130,000. 

Pics coming later.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Too bad land prices are rising like crazy in that part of the country. Been there, loved it.


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

Welcome to East Texas...

I love the Hill Country, but we couldn't afford to live down there. Out here is the next best place....


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I wouldn't think you would have a hard time getting that price for it Rachel. That is a lot of homestead for not much cash.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

I'm sorry to say this but $130k is a lot of money! You can find homesteads in West or East Texas for far less than this price. I mean you can find $200 an acre in West Texas but the problem is not much water thereabouts. In East Texas, you can get 1000 acres for $50k unimproved and with a house! Used to be Hill Country was cheap because people didn't telecommute or have computers and water is hard to get in that area too. Some rich popular people bought some land wishing to get away from the city of Austin and San Antonio due to high traffic therefore they caused people to become greedy and raise prices and then now everyone ups their prices. No offense to the original poster intended but $130k isn't cheap. I live in a $58k house in KS and I only make $500 a month payment which includes property tax and insurance. Now you see why I consider $130k a lot!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

TedH71 said:


> I'm sorry to say this but $130k is a lot of money! You can find homesteads in West or East Texas for far less than this price. I mean you can find $200 an acre in West Texas but the problem is not much water thereabouts. In East Texas, you can get 1000 acres for $50k unimproved and with a house! Used to be Hill Country was cheap because people didn't telecommute or have computers and water is hard to get in that area too. Some rich popular people bought some land wishing to get away from the city of Austin and San Antonio due to high traffic therefore they caused people to become greedy and raise prices and then now everyone ups their prices. No offense to the original poster intended but $130k isn't cheap. I live in a $58k house in KS and I only make $500 a month payment which includes property tax and insurance. Now you see why I consider $130k a lot!


You cannot compare East Texas, West Texas and the Hill Country. Completely different markets and pricing.

1,000 acres for $50k? I think not!


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Good point. However you can still find 1000 acres for $50k in some parts of rural East Texas. Anything near Houston tends to go up in price and honestly most Texans don't consider Houston part of East Texas. You just have to look for it. There are quite a lot of cheap land for sale in the Peddler. Www.peddlernet.com it's mostly for stuff in Lufkin/Nacodogches area reaching as far as Tyler/Jacksonville. It's for the more rural parts of East Texas. The vast majority of my family lives in Tyler. I want to move back to either Tyler or the areas surrounding it. Don't think there are that many cnc machining jobs in the Lufkin area. There aren't that many good paying jobs in rural East Texas. Funny thing is that a lot of our paper comes from piney woods areas of East Texas which companies own vast acreages of forests that people are allowed to hunt/fish in as long as they don't ruin the trees. Mudding used to be quite popular back then. I imagine with prices of gas, it has been cut in half. I know land prices are rising around Tyler and personally prefer Tyler over Houston any day even though I have some friends living there.


----------



## sarhound (Mar 11, 2008)

Land is going for $4000 an acre around Winnsboro. If you get anything cheaper out here where I live now, it's bottomland/swampland. Since we couldn't find any decent acreage where I am now (and I really don't want to leave here,) we're going to move out that direction to 24 acres. The horses will be happy.

Now, if I could find something really nice down on the river in the Hill Country that didn't cost an arm and a leg, I could be talked into moving there...


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Only problem I discovered when I was living in Austin was that I had an extreme allergy to cedar pollen. Lots of cedar trees and in some areas, you're technically not allowed to cut them due to the endangered warbler bird who supposedly nests in cedar trees and values silence. Problem with this theory and it has been brought up by people who were working against the enviromentalists was that in the past, there wasn't THAT much cedar trees...mostly oaks and there were buffalo in the area creating noise and the birds still continued to breed so that theory was shot thru and the enviromentalists weren't happy about it. A rancher cut down nearly all cedar trees on his property after fighting with the enviromentalists for years. He told them to get lost and that it was his property. Surprisingly enough, lots of water springs came back to life because of what the rancher did. Cedar trees really suck up extreme amounts of water.


----------



## InfantryNCO (Feb 10, 2008)

Sounds very nice. I, for one, am looking forward to the photos! We'll be retiring back to central Tx next June. We currently own a place on five acres and raise goats there.

How much of your place is fenced? Also, is there a well on the property?


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

That is an *average *price for around here, and that is what we are starting at on the advice of our realtor. We NEVER thought we would move, and we love it here. This is home. 

Yes, the whole property is fenced and there is a nice deep well that has never gone dry on us. 

Going to East Texas for a couple days, so will do the pics when I get back.


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

TedH71 said:


> Good point. However you can still find 1000 acres for $50k in some parts of rural East Texas. Anything near Houston tends to go up in price and honestly most Texans don't consider Houston part of East Texas. You just have to look for it. There are quite a lot of cheap land for sale in the Peddler. Www.peddlernet.com it's mostly for stuff in Lufkin/Nacodogches area reaching as far as Tyler/Jacksonville. It's for the more rural parts of East Texas. The vast majority of my family lives in Tyler. I want to move back to either Tyler or the areas surrounding it. Don't think there are that many cnc machining jobs in the Lufkin area. There aren't that many good paying jobs in rural East Texas. Funny thing is that a lot of our paper comes from piney woods areas of East Texas which companies own vast acreages of forests that people are allowed to hunt/fish in as long as they don't ruin the trees. Mudding used to be quite popular back then. I imagine with prices of gas, it has been cut in half. I know land prices are rising around Tyler and personally prefer Tyler over Houston any day even though I have some friends living there.


I'm gonna need some help. I checked out that link but only found 107 acres at $3250 per acre. If you know that person with the 1000 acres for 50K, have him/her contact me as soon as possible.


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Ok, I talked to my brother and he said land prices are rising (I haven't been in the area for over 5 years or so) and he said you can still find land for cheap but not any where near Tyler or Houston. He said some of it is more of FSBO and not always advertised. Keep looking. Eventually something will come up. That ad was one out of thousands in the last 2 years I lived there.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

You'd be lucky to get TEN acres for 50K and that is with nothing on it near me! 

Valent, you have to split that thousand acres with me, now, you hear? LOL


----------



## VALENT (Dec 6, 2004)

Kim, DEAL!!!


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey! Don't I get some of that thousand?


----------



## Ark (Oct 5, 2004)

Pics available now! 
And I made a mistake above on the size of the area where we have the hay planted. It is not near as big as my wild estimate was. LOL DH says it's more like 65'X35'. 

Well and septic system are both 4 years old and in excellent working order. 
The Galvalume roof is brand new - the end of June, '08 is when it was put on. 
We tore the carpet out of all the rooms except the master bedroom and put down laminate flooring less than a year ago. We planned to do the master bedroom as well, but with my husband's back problems we didnt get it done. We do have the boxes of laminate available if the buyer wants them. 




























http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/chickenhouse.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/carport.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/barn.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/dogpen.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/eastendhouse.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/frontofhouse.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/garden.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/haypen.jpg\
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/storeroom.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/viewoffdeck.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/westendhouse.jpg
http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/koepke/woodshed.jpg


----------



## amyquilt (Apr 26, 2008)

OMG this is a fantastic place! We're looking to move toward the Hill Country, but need to stay in close proximity to a city because we have an autistic child that has therapy several times a week.

$130K....that's a great find for that money!


----------

